# Craftsman Router replacement switch



## BobBratton (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Guys I am Bob a new member. I appreciate the opportunity to join this forum as I have started a sign routing business as a hobby/second job during these tough economic times. I have an older Sears Router I want to dedicate to a pantograph and the switch has gone bad. I have ordered and recieved a new swith from sears but the wiring is different. Can any one give me the correct wiring diagram for my routher

I have a Red Black and Blue wires from the outer to the switch and Black and white wires from the work light The blue wire from the router and Black wire from the light were jumpered to a black wire in the original switch configuration

there are 5 terminals on the new switch

Can any one give me any assistance 

Thanks
Bob Bratton


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

First, Welcome to Router Forums, I believe you posted under general routing. It you would repost on introductions, that you will get help. There are some that should reply, and also, a Craftsman gallery. They sometimes have manuals listed there, and they are in PDF so you can read them.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

You nay want top take a peek at the links below,many of the Sears routers are wired up the same way... it may help you get yours rewired 

Router Forums - View Single Post - Craftsman router manual anyone?
http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/8196-craftsman-router-manual-anyone.html
http://www.routerforums.com/introductions/12434-craftsman-router-wiring.html
=======



BobBratton said:


> Hi Guys I am Bob a new member. I appreciate the opportunity to join this forum as I have started a sign routing business as a hobby/second job during these tough economic times. I have an older Sears Router I want to dedicate to a pantograph and the switch has gone bad. I have ordered and recieved a new swith from sears but the wiring is different. Can any one give me the correct wiring diagram for my routher
> 
> I have a Red Black and Blue wires from the outer to the switch and Black and white wires from the work light The blue wire from the router and Black wire from the light were jumpered to a black wire in the original switch configuration
> 
> ...


----------



## motzart (Feb 1, 2011)

Craftsman Router Model 315.17380: I got this router cleaned up and working, however, it needs a momentary contact switch. The switch is not available through Sears or Craftsman any longer (surprise, surprise). I would like to find an original switch or a suitable replacement. The original switch number was 2-606583-01. The router was made around 1972 and is almost all metal and very heavy duty. If any one know where I can locate a momentary switch it would be a big help. I have searched several of the electronics stores in the area and all their momentary contact switches are too big.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Try here...
Allied Electronics

They have most any switch you may need and then some. And they have reasonable prices.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Larry. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

If you can't find it where Duane suggested, search Ebay, Craigs list, Kijiji and the like for a broken router that someone is selling and scavage it for parts.


----------



## jgt1942 (Dec 14, 2012)

Bob, try downloading the manual and see it it will answer your question. If you search the forum for the model number 315.17380 one of the results will be for the manual. On page four there is information about replacing the switch. If you do find an answer please post your findings.

I need a switch for mine as well. It is stuck in the on position. I may just use an external switch in the line cord.


----------



## jgt1942 (Dec 14, 2012)

Bob, at Allied Electronics I think I found the switch (model SS-10)
www-alliedelec-com/search/productdetail-aspx?SKU=70176088 
Replace the "-" with a period in the link.
Omron Electronic Components - SS-10 - Sensors, Switches & Relays - Switches - Allied Electronics


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

jgt1942 said:


> Bob, try downloading the manual and see it it will answer your question. If you search the forum for the model number 315.17380 one of the results will be for the manual. On page four there is information about replacing the switch. If you do find an answer please post your findings.
> 
> I need a switch for mine as well. It is stuck in the on position. I may just use an external switch in the line cord.


Hi John. Bob's original post is 3 years old, I would assume he has has solved the problem. As to an external switch, thats ok, but I would NOT put it inline in the routers power cord! Many inline switches do not have a high enough current rating!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I suggest you get the item below and fix two errors with one item..the switch on the Craftsman is a light duty item and they get welded all the time,just by pass the switch. the control box is about the same price for a new switch..but now you have a VS router.

Router Speed Control


====


----------



## jgt1942 (Dec 14, 2012)

Dmeadows said:


> Hi John. Bob's original post is 3 years old, I would assume he has has solved the problem. As to an external switch, thats ok, but I would NOT put it inline in the routers power cord! Many inline switches do not have a high enough current rating!


Ops I must be sleeping - I did not notice that Bob's post was three years old.... 
Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## jgt1942 (Dec 14, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> I suggest you get the item below and fix two errors with one item..the switch on the Craftsman is a light duty item and they get welded all the time,just by pass the switch. the control box is about the same price for a new switch..but now you have a VS router.
> ====


This is great! I can use this with all of my routers!

BTW I sprayed my Craftsman switch with WD40 and let it set for a few minutes and like magic my switch is working again. However I like the idea of the speed control.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

jgt1942 said:


> This is great! I can use this with all of my routers!
> 
> BTW I sprayed my Craftsman switch with WD40 and let it set for a few minutes and like magic my switch is working again. However I like the idea of the speed control.


Yep, the do tend to accumulate dust, especially when ran upside down in a router table.


----------

